# monocle cobra



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

A pic of a new little girl in the family, ain't she a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

radar22 said:


> A pic of a new little girl in the family, ain't she a beauty!!!!!!
> [snapback]1084036[/snapback]​


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Wau... She's awsome!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impresive and good looking cobra









However venemous snakes just aren'n my thing, I'm just too scared to get bitten


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

beautiful ,i love the high contrast black pattern on that kauthia.
do you keep other ven. neonate species ?

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice man, i would love to own some type of viper but i think im just gointo stick to monitors.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

u got balls man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow thats nice do you touch it? or you ust took him out for pics


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cobras are such a great snake, hopw long does it take to learn how to handle them? i would never own one though because i am the sort of twat who would push his luck and get bitten


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i ahve a question, does any one with a vemous snake just have the anit vemon in there house?that would be what i woudl do


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

I had antivenom (polyvalent) once when i had a pair of Green Mambas(dendroaspis angusticeps) and Forest Cobra (Naja Melanoleuca), That has Neurotoxic Venom. Right now i dont have antivenom.

Carnivoro


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mrodge said:


> i ahve a question, does any one with a vemous snake just have the anit vemon in there house?that would be what i woudl do
> [snapback]1084805[/snapback]​


Not getting bit is a far more effective means of preserving your health than having antivenom on hand, antivenom can still mess you up and (as I recall, this part is a little fuzzy) is only given after other, less risky treatment techniques have failed. The stuff's expensive too, something like a grand a vial and a serious bite can require a couple dozen vials.

This goes over all the basic safety stuff, and includes some basic antivenom information.

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh yes, almost forgot, snakebite photos [GRAPHIC]

-PK


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, like boomer said ,Not getting bit is a far more effective.
AV are very expensive, the one i had for Af. elapids was Saimr Polyvalent snake antivenom(homologous), and its over a grand a vial.
Very expensive if you just have a personal collection by your own.

Carnivoro


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thsi will probabaly be a dumb question to you guys , btu i dont know to much about venomous snakes soo.. coudlnt any of those people gotten help?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Holy crap, did you see the kid that got bit by the 
rattlesnakes website?? Some pretty gross pics


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mrodge said:


> thsi will probabaly be a dumb question to you guys , btu i dont know to much about venomous snakes soo.. coudlnt any of those people gotten help?
> [snapback]1085092[/snapback]​


They did, there's only so much medical science can do for you.

-PK


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for all your interest, i've kept herps for over 40 yrs. Rattlesnakes have allways been my first love, since i was 12, grew up with them. I still keep many snakes and other herps, along with various piranha. The idea of having a cobra was a life long dream. Trust me after seeing a 14 year old girl get her left foot amputated from a rattlesnake bite in the ER room. I hold a high respect for venomous snakes. I am a retired EMT/fireman that worked in the desert southwest. seen all the bites and stings. I had the chance to take a hot snake handling class, hands on with several species. By the time i was done, i had a eastern diamondback crawling all over me, up untill she buzzed me, figured it was time to lay her back in her cage. Never, ever, pictured something like that happening. It takes time getting use to a snake like a cobra, that will go from being deffencive, to offencive in seconds. But that is a part of her nature that makes her so interesting,keeps me on my toes 4 sure. Any time you keep hot snakes keep in mind, can i afford a hospital trip that could cost me thousands of dollars.I can't, so she is treated like a nuclear fuel rod, kinda, but the time with her is special.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im ready to watch a live feeding vid


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow! That is so damn cool. Have any pics of your eastern diamondback rattlesnakes! Or do you not keep them?


----------



## romby (May 20, 2004)

very nice cobra ,a few years ago i had one to but not so nice as this one,
at the moment i have no venomous snake anymore because its very difficult
to get antivenom here[i am from holland]i had some polyvalent antiserum from 
south africa but its no good anymore.
i tried to get some antivenom for crotalus species but its impossible to get that
overhere,i am very interessed to keep a crotalus ruber,but i want first to get 
the antivenom,has anyone information about this?


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

View attachment 67103


pamonster said:


> Wow! That is so damn cool. Have any pics of your eastern diamondback rattlesnakes! Or do you not keep them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the snake that crawled all over me. I went from a freindly conversation, to, hear you like rattlers don't ya! Next thing i know i have a three foot eastern diamondback in my arms. Was to scarred to sh*t, so i chilled like frosty the snow man.Amazing to say the least.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, you've got balls (and cool snakes, nevertheless), dude.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

romby said:


> very nice cobra ,a few years ago i had one to but not so nice as this one,
> at the moment i have no venomous snake anymore because its very difficult
> to get antivenom here[i am from holland]i had some polyvalent antiserum from
> south africa but its no good anymore.
> ...


A red diamondback makes a great captive, great feeders. In hard times i fed mine house sparrows, that i would catch in mouse traps. As for antivenom, really don't worry about it. The whole idea is not to put yourself into a situation of getting bit. If ya do, well thats why god created whiskey and the shotgun,lol!!!!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Just for fun, how much $ do a Cobra like that is ?


----------

